# How long do you keep the smoke going?



## duckstruck (Jun 7, 2012)

Using a Masterbuilt Extra Wide.

When doing long smokes like brisket and pork shoulders how long to you keep the smoke going.

I read that the smoke is only absorbed into the meat for the first 3-4 hours. Is this true? How long do you keep adding the chips or chunks? And at what point do you just go with heat only or do you smoke all the way through?


----------



## rp ribking (Jun 7, 2012)

Mr Duck,

I have a WSM and I normally put splits of hickory and lump charcoal in the ring (splits fits perfectly), 2 times per a long smoke, I start with 1 split and add another before nap time (6-8 hours) and also add lump charcoal. I think the 2nd split stablizes the temp more so than for more smoke in the meat Hope this helps!!!


----------



## jakethessnake (Jun 8, 2012)

It's more of a temperature than time, imo. I dont think most meats will absorb much flavor after 160 internal, it doesn't totally stop, but it doesn't gain much after that point. It may even be a little lower than that honestly. I've cooked pork loin to 145 and 165, and there wasn't much difference in flavor. Most people foil around the 160 mark, so it's not going to take in any flavor anyways. But if you're not foiling, you just as well keep the smoke going, imo.


----------



## flash (Jun 8, 2012)

jakethessnake said:


> It's more of a temperature than time, imo. I dont think most meats will absorb much flavor after 160 internal, it doesn't totally stop, but it doesn't gain much after that point. It may even be a little lower than that honestly. I've cooked pork loin to 145 and 165, and there wasn't much difference in flavor. Most people foil around the 160 mark, so it's not going to take in any flavor anyways. But if you're not foiling, you just as well keep the smoke going, imo.


 Actually after 140º, due to pores in the meat shutting up. But the surface area of meat still will accept smoke. I tend to cut back some when foiling, but never really stop.


----------



## terry colwell (Jun 8, 2012)

Flash said:


> Actually after 140º, due to pores in the meat shutting up. But the surface area of meat still will accept smoke. I tend to cut back some when foiling, but never really stop.





jakethessnake said:


> It's more of a temperature than time, imo. I dont think most meats will absorb much flavor after 160 internal, it doesn't totally stop, but it doesn't gain much after that point. It may even be a little lower than that honestly. I've cooked pork loin to 145 and 165, and there wasn't much difference in flavor. Most people foil around the 160 mark, so it's not going to take in any flavor anyways. But if you're not foiling, you just as well keep the smoke going, imo.


The way I read it was that only has to do with the Smoke Ring. The meat will take smoke flavor the whole time it is exsposed to smoke. You just wont get anymore smoke ring after you reach the 160 temps.


----------



## shinny (Jun 17, 2012)

I stop when I foil. The smoke won't penetrate the foil, why burn the wood when you don't have too


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 17, 2012)

Terry Colwell said:


> The way I read it was that only has to do with the Smoke Ring. The meat will take smoke flavor the whole time it is exsposed to smoke. You just wont get anymore smoke ring after you reach the 160 temps.


 Spot on Terry!...If it is in my smoker, without foil, smoke is flowing...JJ


----------

